# what do yall think?



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

My friend got these two birds that i want to know whats going on. These are Birmingham rollers 

When i got back next time ill take better pictures

*bird 1*


















*bird 2*


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like dom opal to me, Maybe some spread


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Becky thought 

"The first one maybe be a coarse spread opal. I'm thinking the second one is dominant opal."

And

"The het gimple white bar on here looks sorta like the second bird"

And that maybe reduced was involved


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

The first bird looks like spread dominant opal, with spread masking chequer.
The second bird looks like it may be dominant opal and reduced, a better photo would help identification.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

very pretty birds you are lucky. i would love a pair to breed with my two young ones when older.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

He bought the bird for $1 each haha. Off someone I know just down my street. He got a bunch of rollers and didn't want these anymore. Bought 19 birds for $19, all but one bird is mated up. He was just going to use them as pumpers for his short face breeds but I guess he is going to breed them. I know he is mating these two up. Maybe I can get you some young birds off them in the future.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> He bought the bird for $1 each haha. Off someone I know just down my street. He got a bunch of rollers and didn't want these anymore. Bought 19 birds for $19, all but one bird is mated up. He was just going to use them as pumpers for his short face breeds but I guess he is going to breed them. I know he is mating these two up. Maybe I can get you some young birds off them in the future.


that would be AWESOME  thanks, hey does he have any black & white ones do you know?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

i dont think so, he sold some of them already. Ill find out what he has next time im over there. There were some rec red mottles earlier. I would think he would kept those


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

my daughter wants a black & white, i want an opal, we have an idigo bar male and silver female that are 2 months old and we want some NEW color


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

indigobob said:


> The first bird looks like spread dominant opal, with spread masking chequer.
> The second bird looks like it may be dominant opal and reduced, a better photo would help identification.


Was thinking the same for first bird, I am not familiar with reduced as it is a very rare colour in NZ, I was wondering what was up with the second bird apart from the dom opal. Thats why I love this site, I am exposed to colours that are not so common in NZ.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I also thought reduced had something to do with it. The het gimple white bar I was talking about is on the dominant opal page on Ron Huntley's site. Not saying this bird is het gimple, just saying the blue dom opals can look like this.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

What is this bird? Reduced opal or something?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thats pretty...


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

yeah, i want to know what it is. He has some tippler with genes i wants, ash red, all white grizzles would be nice, dominant opal, and this bird above.

Hopefully ill be able to buy some in a couple months. This is a nice dominant opal


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Print Tippler said:


> What is this bird? Reduced opal or something?


This bird looks very much like dilute brown spread to me, with toy stencil (or even dominant opal) added to make the white bars. This is very much just a guess though, since I think that reduced spread brown may look this way too - I don't know, since I don't breed reduced.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I never seen a toy stencil tippler, I was thinking reduced or something. I don't know, all i know is i want it haha.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

It looks like another dominant opal blue bar.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22110&stc=1&d=1323294180

Rudolph, here is a photo of a reduced spread brown:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22111&stc=1&d=1323294336


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The blue you posted is a lot darker it seems. Which gene puts white bars on a RR? Reduce or an opal?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Print Tippler said:


> The blue you posted is a lot darker it seems. Which gene puts white bars on a RR? Reduce or an opal?


Toy stencil puts white bars on recessive red (e).

Dominant opal phenotype has so much variation even when the genotype is very similar, also your photo is taken outside which will effect what the colour looks like.


----------

